# Dubai Property Investment Show



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks cityotf! 

please take your digicam with you!!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Finally someone!! Thank you city of the future. Please take some nice photos of Business Bay. And if its not too much trouble ask the guys in the BB stand about the extension of the creek all the way to the sea and whether or not there are revised plans for BB. Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

IFA unveils Laguna Tower

Kuwait based IFA Hotels and Resorts is unveiling its USD100m Laguna Tower at the Jumeirah Lake Towers today at the Dubai Property Investment Show, and the Marriott Hotel in Kuwait City. The high-rise Dubai waterfront project has ultra-modern facilities and one, two and three bedroom freehold apartments for sale.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

*city of the future* - there is one more thing

please make sure to ask for official heights!! if you could do it this would be awesome!

there seems to be a new tower being showcased there: liberty tower


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

City of the Future , If you dont have a 8 MP digi camera , dont bother going.


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Why does he have to have an 8 MP digital camera to go there?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Dubai property show opens*

Dubai: The Dubai Property Investment Show opened its doors yesterday with over 150 participants from more than 25 countries, officials said.

"Exhibitions such as the Dubai Property Investment Show are a value add-on to the booming real estate sector," said Mohammad Al Gergawi, Chairman of the Dubai Development and Investment Authority and CEO of Dubai Holding.

"This is a tremendous show, focusing not only on important UAE and GCC-based projects, but also bringing in several international projects to investors in the Arab world. Dubai has set the pace for massive growth in the real estate sector, with other countries in the region mirroring the scale of development. The property sector is one of the biggest drivers for growth in Dubai and the rest of the GCC, with projects worth an estimated Dh300 billion in Dubai alone [planned over] the next ten years," he said.

The show, organised by the Domus Group, in partnership with Strategic Marketing, will run until tomorrow in Hall 1 of the Dubai International Exhibition Centre.

"The real estate sector in the Gulf region has seen significant growth in the past few years, with the launch of projects unmatched in scale, size and scope for investment. The sector is witnessing buoyancy in Dubai. Capital is being focused on diversifying the Gulf economy," said Dawood Al Shezawi, Chairman of Strategic Marketing.

Countries represented at the show include the UAE, Australia, Bahrain, Bulgaria, Croatia, Cyprus, Egypt, France, Germany, Iran, Kuwait, Lebanon, Malaysia, New Zealand, Oman, Saudi Arabia, Sing-apore, Spain, Thailand, Tunisia, the United Kingdom and the United States.


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

so.... did you make it to the show city of the future?


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

Made it to the show nothing new just models of JBR, saba towers, Marina pinnacle, Princess tower but I asked someone for its height and he said its 380 Meters!


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

^ *breathes a sigh of relief

It's nice to know that Al-Amira is 380m! (not 340m)


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

love your statement 

i guess it was someone working for tameer? so we can accept this as official?


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

nothing about business bay?? any photos?


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

Nope not yet for B.Bay (while i was there) and no models of it although id love to see one!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

So did you snap any other photos, not necessarily of BB.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

i snaped away till my hands were sore at cityscape, Wouldedn tmind some pics of saba and Marina pinnacle


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Nakheel investments in property sector cross Dh92 billion

DUBAI — Total investments by Nakheel in Dubai's zooming property sector have crossed Dh92 billion so far. In a few years, with more breathtaking projects on the anvil, the developer plans to double these investments to reinforce its leadership in the emirate's mind-boggling real estate boom.


*Sultan bin Sulayem, Executive Chairman of Dubai Ports and Customs and head of Nakheel Properties, said the 13 iconic projects currently under various stages of development would account for a combined investment in excess of $25 billion. And, with the launch of several more landmark projects in the future, this figure would be doubled, Sulayem was quoted in 'Finance & Banking UAE'.*

He maintained that all these projects have been designed to transform the geographic nature of Dubai and help realise the emirate's ambitious vision to become a preferred international destination for investment, tourism, business and residence. "While the development plans approved by Dubai are based on building a powerful multi-activity economy that would not depend only on oil industries, it is inevitable to take the initiative and develop unconventional ideas and projects that would combine innovated designs and powerful execution in a bid to provide the infrastructure necessary for boosting these plans," he said.

The latest project announced by Nakheel is The Palm-Deira. Other projects comprise the largest man-made islands in the world, The Palm-Jumeirah, The Palm-Jebel Ali and The World Islands project. The development of The Palm-Jumeirah is expected to be completed by early 2006 and that of The Palm-Jebel Ali by the end 2007. The World Islands project, located some four kilometres off Dubai's shoreline in the Arabian Gulf waters, comprises 300 man-made islands to form the map of the world. 

Sulayem said these iconic projects came as part of a clear vision aimed at propelling Dubai as the leading hub for global investment, tourism and real estate sector. "Undoubtedly, such projects will help the economy get immensely brisk and will boost the growth rates of various economic sectors in Dubai."

He said Nakheel's projects came as a result of lengthy researches and intensive studies on the needs of the global real estate markets. "These studies have emphasised the increasing demand for these projects, some of which are integrated residential compounds that provide basic social, sports and entertaining facilities."

"All our projects have received enthusiastic response from local, regional and international families and investors alike. For instance, all the units of "The Palm-Jumeirah" project were sold within 72 hours after the project had been launched. Similarly, most of the residential and commercial units in the 'International City' have been sold even before being completely developed. While 75 per cent of the 'Forbidden City' project has also been sold in a record time, all the units at the 'Jumeirah Island's Village' have been sold just a day after its launch," Sulayem said. 

On the projected profit, Nakheel would recording, Sulayem said: "We are developing long-term strategic projects. Despite the rise in prices of raw materials in the global markets, we trust that our projects will prove feasible for our company in particular by realising a reasonable profit margins and for Dubai in general through consolidating its position as a preferred destination for real estate investments worldwide. The achievements recorded by Nakheel over a short period of time as well as its success in developing projects that represent unique real estate and tourist landmarks worldwide are actually Nakheel's real contribution."


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

doubled? 
with all these mega projects, what do they still have in mind? WOW
don't forget dubai properties, which is just at the very beginning of launching mega projects and there still is emaar.

OH OH!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

WOW :dance:


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

50%!?! Nice to know 40% more of the vision has been acknowleged! (originally 90%)


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

but thats not including Waterfront.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm looking forward to International City.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*DPIS ends on high*

The Dubai Property Investment Show has concluded with exhibitors reporting hundreds of property sales worth millions of dollars. A wide buyer interest was reflected in sales for both regional as well as international properties with German, Australian and New Zealand developments all reporting strong sales.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Dubai show reports robust sales*

Dubai : Hundreds of properties were sold and several million-dollar deals signed during the recent Dubai Property Investment show, which concluded February 3, officials said.

"The success of show indicates the event has filled a real need in the market," said Guy Guillemard, marketing director of the Domus Group, the show's organisers.

"Visitors and real estate professionals from across the globe who converged at the show were delighted with the choice and quality of international and regional projects on offer. Many of these investment opportunities had never been seen before," Guillemard said.

Sheffield Real Estate sold 70 per cent of the Supreme Residency, where each apartment costs between Dh100,00-Dh200,000, officials said. Al Tameer Real Estate sold several apartments in the Princess Tower project to agents and private investors from the UK, Saudi Arabia and Russia, officials said.

"We found the show very busy and the quality of visitors was very professional," said Wally Hart, head of Special Projects at Better Homes.

"The Bonnington Towers project received a great deal of interest, as did the Al Fattan Marine Towers and Marine Pinnacle. Al Hamra Village of Ras Al Khaimah also closed over twenty sales," he said.

"Dubai is already seen as the driver of growth in the regional real estate industry. This helped the show attract professionals and investors from across the globe.

"Most of our exhibitors commented on the excellent profile of visitors at the show serious buyers keen on doing business. This exceptional turnout confirms International Property Week as the leading international event for residential and property investment," Guillemard said.

"We did about $33 million [Dh121.1 million] worth of business connected to our Condor Tower project, Perth's tallest residential tower. Dubai's real estate industry is thriving and seems to hold the key for further growth in the region," said Wayne Briggs and Janine Thomas of Perth, Australia.

"We chose the show as the launch pad for our Lifestyles project, as Dubai is a sophisticated market for property investment. We are delighted with the response, especially from UAE nationals," said Lloyd Johns of Life-styles of New Zealand.

Alongside the show was the Property Forum, a showcase of free seminars for private and professional investors and the MEED Real Estate Conference, addressed by prominent members of the international real estate industry. "The response to the seminars was very encouraging. Visitors were keen to learn about the challenges of property investment," said Dawood Al Shezawi, chairman, Strategic Marketing, the Domus Group's partner for the show.

Big developments generate big interest

* Sheffield Real Estate sold 70 per cent of the Supreme Residency.
* Al Tameer Real Estate sold several apartments in the Princess Tower project.
* Better Homes received strong interest in several projects.
* Perth's Condor Tower project reported $33 million (Dh121.1 million) worth of business
* Lifestyles of New Zealand chose the show as the launch pad for its Lifestyles project.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

i just wish i was selling mortgages!!!

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------

